# Through the Hardstyle - Third Song



## VengeanceZ (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2488642/

This is the third song in my new imaginary album called "Worlds of Hardstyle"  It's not an official album and probably won't be sold or even created. I don't have any connections. Just making it for myself.
  So I hope you enjoy the improvement I'm making through these songs. I will promise to take more time on my songs as I go, so they will turn out better.


Enjoy


Don't forget to Rate & Comment


- DJ OverDoseD


----------

